# Rv Manufacturer For Sale



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

I just got an email from the equity agent who is supposedly responsible for liquidating the assets of Sunline. In the email it has actual dollar values affixed to the various intellectual properties Sunline used to own (trademarks, molds, designs, etc). I've gone over the message pretty close and it appears to be legitimate. How they got my name/email address is a mystery though.

Get this; for Sunlines entire portfolio of IP they only want $600,000. To me, that sounds REALLY cheap for products with the name cache that Sunline enjoyed. Sure wish I had the money. Where's Warren Buffet when you need him...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hmm, missed my chance to buy Aston Martin.








I'm not sure though. I would think the brand name alone would be worth that much.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Hmm, missed my chance to buy Aston Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give me Keystone for $600k....I'd take it!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

keeper18 said:


> Hmm, missed my chance to buy Aston Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give me Keystone for $600k....I'd take it!








[/quote]

I'll let you have my Keystone for $600k...
[/quote]

Delivery included?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

For $600K you can have the truck and the Keystone......

and I will walk back to Delaware!!!! (at least to the nearest truck dealership)

Gary


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

That's really strange that you would have gotten that e-mail. I just went to www.sunlinerv.com and they are still in business making campers.







I think it's again one of those scams. As they always say, if the deal is too good to be true, it probley is.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

After you have bought Sunline, I have a few offers I can forward from my inbox!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey here's the perfect chance for all those who were responding to the wish list thread last week. Buy a company and build an RV with all the goodies you want on them.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Lmbevard said:


> That's really strange that you would have gotten that e-mail. I just went to www.sunlinerv.com and they are still in business making campers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can at least assure you that Sunline is NOT in business anymore......I was past the plant last week, and everything is empty, no units on the lot anymore.

Steve


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Lmbevard said:


> That's really strange that you would have gotten that e-mail. I just went to www.sunlinerv.com and they are still in business making campers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My BS alarm is still going off, but I can't find anything wrong with it. And if it is a scam they sure knew what they were doing, because they had the names of all the product lines spot on, knew about tooling and molds, had the address correct, etc. Weird...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> Hey here's the perfect chance for all those who were responding to the wish list thread last week. Buy a company and build an RV with all the goodies you want on them.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Doug...can you support us for this idea? Pretty Please...


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

It's true! I found this article in RV trade digest.

click here

Now your chance!









But don't send your money to the email scammer. Go directly to the factory and buy it lock, stock and barrel!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Husker92 said:


> It's true! I found this article in RV trade digest.
> 
> click here
> 
> ...


Have them put it on eBay...then I feel like I can get a good deal.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey here's the perfect chance for all those who were responding to the wish list thread last week. Buy a company and build an RV with all the goodies you want on them.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Doug...can you support us for this idea? Pretty Please...








[/quote]
Yeah, no problem Jim!









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We can then build our dream Sunlines, Oubacks, or maybe Sunbacks, or Outlines?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I like it!

And Gilligan would NEVER get past H.R.!









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I like it!
> 
> And Gilligan would NEVER get past H.R.!


Oh no...we'd want him to come work for us, so we could then put him on some really important stuff, like cleaning out returned black tanks.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmmm... tempting.
But I think the further we keep her away, the better.

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I like it!
> 
> And Gilligan would NEVER get past H.R.!


Oh no...we'd want him to come work for us, so we could then put him on some really important stuff, like cleaning out returned black tanks.
[/quote]

Then maybe we'd find out who the REAL Gilligan is.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> I like it!
> 
> And Gilligan would NEVER get past H.R.!


Oh no...we'd want him to come work for us, so we could then put him on some really important stuff, like cleaning out returned black tanks.
[/quote]

Then maybe we'd find out who the REAL Gilligan is.
[/quote]


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> I like it!
> 
> And Gilligan would NEVER get past H.R.!


Oh no...we'd want him to come work for us, so we could then put him on some really important stuff, like cleaning out returned black tanks.
[/quote]

Then maybe we'd find out who the REAL Gilligan is.
[/quote]
Yup, she would have no place to hide!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I like it!
> 
> And Gilligan would NEVER get past H.R.!


Oh no...we'd want him to come work for us, so we could then put him on some really important stuff, like cleaning out returned black tanks.
[/quote]

Then maybe we'd find out who the REAL Gilligan is.
[/quote]
Yup, she would have no place to hide!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_
[/quote]

Ooh. Are you throwing hints?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I like it!
> 
> And Gilligan would NEVER get past H.R.!


Oh no...we'd want him to come work for us, so we could then put him on some really important stuff, like cleaning out returned black tanks.
[/quote]

Then maybe we'd find out who the REAL Gilligan is.
[/quote]
Yup, she would have no place to hide!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_
[/quote]

SHE ?????


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I like it!
> 
> And Gilligan would NEVER get past H.R.!


Oh no...we'd want him to come work for us, so we could then put him on some really important stuff, like cleaning out returned black tanks.
[/quote]

Then maybe we'd find out who the REAL Gilligan is.
[/quote]
Yup, she would have no place to hide!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_
[/quote]

mabye the Outbacker.com Gillian will come out at Zion...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I hope so, but don't count on it.
One of the other big rallies though...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

I thought the email I got might have been bogus, but it appears to be legit after all. Check this out...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It took 2 posts one with 'her' and one with 'she' to get noticed.
















Doug, ..................................uh oh


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> It took 2 posts one with 'her' and one with 'she' to get noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "Girls on Top" must of been sleeping.... all except these two sleepwalkers...Tami (RizFam) and Lady Di....

Map Guy -Ducking for cover.......


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I just thought, with 2000 members, we'd only have to pay about $300 apiece to come up with the cash!

Who's in?

Mark


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I am In - I am about to have all the money I have ever needed. Check out the email I have:

Subject: PLEASE ASSIST US 
Date: Mar 20, 2007 7:03 AM 
Dear Sir/Madam,I am a manager of one of the leading banks in South 
Africa, I am 
seeking for your Co-operation to present or front you as the 
beneficiary to one
our late Customer to my bank. Before his death, he has account balance 
with my bank to the tune of ($14.5m,) Mr. MORRIS THOMPSON, a 
businessman 
based in South Africa, died since 2000. In an air crash along with his 
wife on 1st of January 2000 in Alaska Airlines Flight 261 with other 
passengers on board. You can confirm this from the website below. 
http://www.cnn.com/2000/US/02/01/alaska.airlines.list/No other person 
knows about this account.

No other person knows about this account, No beneficiary. The Strategy 
is to use our influence as managers/directors of the bank to approve 
the funds to you. So if you are interested please reply with your full 
name, telephone and fax number for further clarification.
Regards. 
Mr.Jeffrey Zulu"


----------

